# Ich medication safe for reclaw crabs



## drftng1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon tank and my tetras have ich I bought the API LIQUID SUPER ICK CURE. Dosage is 5ml per 5 Gallons and each ml contians 1.3mg of benzaldehyde green and 1% pvp. My question is that is this medication safe for my redclaw crabs or do i have to move them to another tank??


----------



## Markieemel (Oct 21, 2009)

Technically, you should have a quarintine tank to move the fish to for treatment.
Even if you remove him, the chemicals that could kill you crab would still be present in your tank, luking in your gravel and plants.


----------



## drftng1 (Mar 13, 2010)

WEll i added the medication and now has been a week or so but the redclaw crabs are doing great no stress or loss of limbs unfortunantly lost 12 fish in the process but i think its because i added to much medication


----------

